# Evening Primrose Oil - Experiences?



## scotchbonnet

I did not think I had enough EWCM and so I read up that Evening Primrose Oil helps you to produce more. I decided to try it out. I took it as soon as my AF started right up until I ovulated. 

I have had *AMAZING* results!!!!! I get tons of EWCM nearing my ovulation now! And my God does it sometimes look like Proper egg white! LOL 

Dosage: 
I take 100mg of Evening Primrose Oil Daily to ovulation then I take Flax Seed Oil up until AF.

Any more experiences with this product? Any bad experiences?


----------



## poppy

Hi SB!

I usually get quite abundant EWCM (sorry TMI!:blush:), but it would be worth a try if it gives you a higher chance of achieving BFP! When in your cycle did you start taking it?


----------



## scotchbonnet

Poppy - I take it from menstruation to ovulation. I take flax seed oil after ovulation.


----------



## poppy

You're like a walking natural health store SB!:rofl:


----------



## scotchbonnet

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know!! LOL - By next month I will be one of the most hormonally balanced persons on the planet 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## fairycake1

I've just started taking multivitamins that are enhanced with evening primrose oil, but I haven't seen any changes yet. Saying that it has only been about a week - and I'm not sure exactly what I am expecting to happen - so I shall just wait and see!


----------



## NeyNey

Hmm,I might give it a go


----------



## Rumpskin

Sounds good girls. Obviously all safe to use when TTC?


----------



## NeyNey

I think it's ok to use up until O, but then you stop taking it until AF shows...so you're not taking it during pregnancy


----------



## avistar

I used epo this cycle and it did seem to help build more cm :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive bought some armed ready for next cycle, the ones i got are 500mg evening primrose oil an also contain cod liver oil.


----------



## akcher

I plan on using EPO when I start my Clomid meds. Clomid drys up CM in 30% of women so I will supplement this just in case.


----------



## mrsjack

I've been taking it for 3 months along with agnus castus and my cycles are now 28 days (down from 35) and I have an increase in EWCM

Defintely recommend it! :)


----------



## Lazy Leo

I'm three days into taking EPO for the first time. I'll let you know how I get on later in the month


----------



## Amanda

I didn't know about this, just that you aren't supposed to take it when you are pg. I don't get much EWCM, so I'm off to buy some now!

Thanks for the advise!:hugs:


----------



## Miabella

I had pretty great results last month when I started using it, but stopped this month after it started giving me heartburn. weird. As for the CM, though, it was super helpful!


----------



## Mrsh77

THis is my second month on OEP but not seen any difference yet. Here's hoping for tonnes of EWCM


----------



## Arcanegirl

first cycle i used it and i got all highs on my CBFM, no cm change and no sign of ovulation. Not sure if its coinsidence?


----------



## NeyNey

Hmm makes you think doesn't it!


----------



## Chellebelle

I have started taking it this month on my first day of AF - Evening Primrose and Starflower Oil from Tesco (700mg), and already my skin looks so much healthier than it usually does at the start of my cycle. Not reached ovulation yet so I don't know how well it will help in that department, but I will let you know.


----------



## Minky28

I tried EPO last cycle. My cycle length came down from 30 to 27 days, not so sure about the EWCM though. Mine went from the usual EWCM to a far more watery consistency (not sure whether that's a good thing tbh). Still, I had a shorter cycle so it's all good


----------



## FunnyBunny

I bought some from Tesco's last night, can you take it with Clomid?


----------



## Chellebelle

I think you can, I have been taking it this month and have not been told otherwise. Ok, I have just this second looked it up and yes you can... I have put the article that I found below. (Any excuse to get out of doing work hehe)

To understand how the two could work together, it is important to know what each one does. Clomid is the medication Clomiphene citrate. It is a hormone that tricks the pituitary gland into producing more of certain hormones called FSH and LH, which in turn stimulate the ovary. One of the side effects of Clomid is that it can cause hostile fertile mucous and thins the uterine lining in over 30 percent of the women who use it. The hostile mucus kills sperm, and the thin uterine can prevent implantation or cause an early miscarriage.

Evening Primrose Oil is purported to work specifically on the cervical mucus. It is thought to help you produce more egg white cervical mucus, the type that best aids sperm on its journey through the uterus and into the fallopian tube and to the egg. This is also the type of cervical mucus in which sperm can survive the longest before implantation. In this way, Evening Primrose Oil could potentially help with a side effect of Clomid.

There are no known problems with taking both Clomid and evening primrose oil together. As always, you should consult with your physician before beginning any herbal regimen.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FunnyBunny

Thanks Chellebelle, great info, thanks for taking the time. :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey girls, I tried the EPO last month and had probably my driest ever month of CM. Absolutely nothing, nada, zilch. But thinking back on it, I think my skin was clearer. 

This month I've stayed off the EPO and I've definately had changing cm. On CD 9 it was even quite stretchy... sorry tmi!!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

im thinking of trying this :)


----------



## bird24

I didnt see any ewcm on my first month off the pill...now onto my second month...can you start taking it a couple of days into the month until ovulation?? if so i'll buy some later.....i also read somewhere that drinking grapefruit juice helps too....i tried that a few years ago when i was ttc and it worked.... xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Arcanegirl said:


> first cycle i used it and i got all highs on my CBFM, no cm change and no sign of ovulation. Not sure if its coinsidence?

Just tried a month off EPO and seem to be back to normal again. Ive not been using the monitor this month but im gettimg ewcm when im meant to whereas i didnt last month.
Still a coisidence? Could EPO really have thrown me out?


----------



## Lazy Leo

Arcanegirl said:


> Just tried a month off EPO and seem to be back to normal again. Ive not been using the monitor this month but im gettimg ewcm when im meant to whereas i didnt last month.
> Still a coisidence? Could EPO really have thrown me out?



Interesting AG, cos that was my experience too. Although I've never really monitored CM before I know that it does usually change yet last month I tried EPO and I got nothing, I was pretty dry all month. Bizarre


----------



## bird24

ooooo i think i'll wait a few months to see if ewcm turns up.....try grapefruit juice that worked for me before and its a fruit drink so it cant do any harm xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Yeeeeuchhhh!! I hate grapefruit juice and not even the promise of a :baby: could make me drink it!!!


----------



## Beckic

I took EPO and drank a glass of grapefruit juice from day one of my cycle this month and the amount of EWCM was AMAZING!!!
I dont usually have that much so I couldnt believe it.
x x x


----------



## bird24

yay!!! what grapefruit juice did you try?


----------



## Beckic

Just good old tescos own.
Never had so much perfect EWCM before. Not sure it has helped me get a BFP this month as feel the onset of :witch: but heres hoping for next month.
Bx x


----------



## Chellebelle

Well I was trying EPO last month and took it until o, and it did seem to help my cm and my skin and I had a 28 day cycle for the first time in aages (usually cycle is all over the place) and this month I didn't use it and I have had no EWCM atall... just one day of stickiness. 

SO if I don't get my bfp this month, I will be back on the little vitamins next month (actually they were the biggest tablets I have ever had :rofl:)


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm, I can only find evening primrose oil with added cod liver oil.

Do you reckon it'll do the same job? There's no harm in taking cod liver oil too, is there?


----------



## Alexandra

Any idea where one can buy it online?


----------



## Chellebelle

I know Holland and Barretts sell it... https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/p...CC7FDDA5C83DE&searchtext=evening+primrose+oil but I am not sure if they ship abroad... they should do. 

I don't think it can harm you to take the ones with Cod Liver Oil in... google it first though just to be safe. 

I got mine from Tesco, it was EPO with Starflower Oil... like I said before though, the capsules were HUGE so you can't take them if you have a skinny throat :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

Ah, bugger. I need to buy myself some without the cod liver oil!!


> There are two types of fish oil supplement - those made from the liver of the fish and those made from the body of the fish. Supplements made from the liver of the fish, such as cod liver oil, contain the retinol form of vitamin A and need to be either avoided altogether or strictly limited in pregnancy so that your daily intake does not exceed 3,300 micrograms (mcg). On the other hand, fish oils not derived from fish livers contain lots of DHA (docosahexaenoic acid), which is essential for your baby's developing eyes and brain.

Source


----------



## Monkeh

Although... the EPO with cold liver oil only contains 500mg cod liver oil.

Meh, still not gonna risk it.


----------



## magicvw

Monkeh said:


> Although... the EPO with cold liver oil only contains 500mg cod liver oil.
> 
> Meh, still not gonna risk it.

500 mg or 500 mcg? 500 mg is the same as 500,000 mcg, which is way way too much!

(type "500 mg in mcg" into google and you get the answer!)


----------



## magicvw

I have been trying grapefruit juice since reading something on here the other day - but it is having an unexpected side effect - trumping!!!!:blush:


----------



## Monkeh

magicvw said:


> 500 mg or 500 mcg? 500 mg is the same as 500,000 mcg, which is way way too much!
> 
> (type "500 mg in mcg" into google and you get the answer!)


Oh dear, it's 500mg, so 500,000mcg! :o

Definitely glad I stopped taking them then!!


----------



## ANYA

I have been taking EPO with starflower oil about 2 months now and I find that it has improved my CM significantly. I'm usually a dry person but this has chnaged since I started.


----------



## Felicia&Momo

Wher can i buy Evening Primrose Oil on line? i can't found it!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Where do you live? Any health food shop should have it, even supermarkets :D


----------



## Felicia&Momo

Arcanegirl said:


> Where do you live? Any health food shop should have it, even supermarkets :D

:hissy:I live in Italy... i search but cannot found it in any place -.-" arghhh


----------



## bird24

found this:

Note that Evening Primrose Oil should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation, as EPO may cause uterine contractions. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are important, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil after ovulation takes place.


----------



## bird24

The consistency and the amount of cervical mucus in the vagina is an important part of getting pregnant. If you are having trouble getting pregnant, or you just want your efforts to be as efficient as possible, you may want to consider Evening Primrose Oil. Evening Primrose Oil comes from a wildflower known as the Evening Primrose. The oil that is derived from the flower is very rich in Vitamin E as well as gamma lanoline acid, which is an essential fatty acid. Evening Primrose Oil has long been associated with improving the quality and fertile nature of cervical mucus. 

Evening Primrose Oil consistently helps women produce fertile cervical fluid, which looks and feels like egg whites. This cervical fluid is usually very thin, watery, and even stretchy. This type of cervical mucus is ideal because it aids the sperm in swimming through the uterus, into the fallopian tube, and to the egg without being damaged. Evening Primrose Oil seems to help produce this fertile cervical mucus, which is important because in the right mucus the sperm can travel undamaged and relatively easily, living up to five days in the fallopian tubes which will increase the likelihood of fertilization. 

If you do not produce a lot of cervical mucus it is a good idea to drink a lot of water and take the Evening Primrose Oil. Together the oil and the water will generally work to produce more cervical mucus as well as the most fertile type of mucus. If you are interested in trying Evening Primrose Oil you will want to take 1500mg to 3000mg every day. You should only take the Evening Primrose from menstruation to ovulation because Evening Primrose Oil can actually cause uterine contractions, which you do not want, especially early in a pregnancy. If you want to continue with the regimen, it is a good idea to take flax seed oil instead of the Evening Primrose Oil after ovulation. 

Evening Primrose is thought to be the ideal natural remedy when it comes to improving the quality of your cervical mucus. You may hear about a lot of other remedies to try, but chances are you will have the most success with Evening Primrose Oil. Do not be frustrated if you do not see instant results when you first start taking the recommended dosage, as with all herbs Evening Primrose takes as long as eight weeks to build up in your system to an effective level. While some women see results in a very short time, others dont see the results for the full eight weeks or more. The best way to see the results is to chart all of your fertility symptoms and signs, this will also help you determine when you should stop taking the Evening Primrose and switch to the flax seed oil.

and:

Quote: 
Drinking grapefruit juice while trying to conceive has long been recommended by mothers, doctors, and midwives to aide in the fertilization process. The grapefruit juice is said to help thin the cervical mucus so that the sperm can travel easily from the vagina, through the uterus and into the fallopian tubes to meet the egg. The egg white consistency cervical mucus is known to be the most fertile in every woman, but not every woman can product this type of cervical mucus on her own, and so many generations have turned to grapefruit juice. 

Of course, like many home remedies there are varying rates of success with this cervical mucus remedy. Some women report that they see an instant improvement while others report minimal improvement and others still see no change. Its important to remember that every womans body responds to every drug, chemical, and naturally occurring substance differently so there is no way to determine if this remedy will work for you. But, if you are in search of a natural remedy to improve the texture of your cervical mucus grapefruit juice certainly is worth a try. 

While there may be no medical evidence to connect grapefruit juice or any of its properties with a thinning of the cervical mucus, women for generations will swear on the remedy. Because of this, it is definitely worth a try. You may have to drink the juice regularly for a couple cycles before you see a change, so hopefully you like grapefruit juice. If you want to increase your chances of success with this remedy you may want to combine your juice with Evening Primrose oil or even Robitussin, which are also known to thin the cervical mucus and create a more fertile environment for the sperm and ultimately fertilization. 

Even if it is not the grapefruit juice that works its magic on your cervical mucus, this remedy will help because it will increase your fluid intake. If you have very dry or spongy cervical fluid you need to increase your fluids and grapefruit juice certainly will count! So, whether this generations old home remedy really does work or not is not really up for debate because it does work at least by putting more fluids into your body, and that is important. If you see increased results, than that is even better. Remember that there are many natural remedies that you can try and even combine for proven results. Generations of women and doctors cannot be wrong, so dont hesitate to try this remedy and see what happens. Even if it does not prove to be useful for you, you wont be any worse off than you are now.


----------



## SwissMiss

Picking up on this thread again - has anyone had any um, digestive side effects from epo?? I seem to be getting indigestion and/or diarrhea shy:)an awful lot lately, and a couple of headaches as well, which I NEVER get... I googled epo side effects and both came up... Its really frustrating me 'cause I do see a difference in my cm already and I want to keep taking it if I can! :( Thanks for your feedback! 
:hugs:


----------



## ANYA

Hi all, I've been using EPO for the last two cycles and it greatly improved my CM. It has worked well for me.:hugs:


----------



## bird24

Did anyone have delayed Ovulation when taking EPO?


----------



## justme00

I found it on amazon.com and just ordered some.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hiya

Not sure if it delayed my ovulation or not but i took it for 3 months and my last 2 cycles were totally out of whack! Normally have 27 day cycle regular as a regular thing - last month i had a 29 day cycle and the one before 31 days. Doctor had put it down to stress though?

You can get EPO from supermarkets but apparently Vit B6 is the one to take for trying to lengthen your LP??

Good luck!x

Interestingly my EWCM dried up completely by last month whilst on EPO so i stopped taking it and it slowly seems to be returning to normal this month!


----------



## Ilove

You guys are amazing! I never knew about this! My mucus is...abnormal shall we say. I dont really get the eggwhite stuff, just thick stuff. Im going to get some of this right now!:happydance:


----------



## Ilove

Are we absolutely sure its ok for younger women? Id always heard it was just for menopausal women...Im only 20. Thanx:dust:


----------



## Ilove

And another Q-Do I begin taking this on CD1, or wait until periods left at around CD6?


----------



## courgette

I am currently taking 1000 mg of EPO every day to increase EWCM. I'm aware of all the supposed health benefits of EPO, including regulating sleep patterns and hormone imbalances etc. 

However, since I started taking it a month ago I have been unable to stay asleep at night for more than 2-3 hours at a time. I'm also bloated and headachy. I'm quite sensitive to vitamins (especially vitamin E) and I wondered if the GLA could cause this wakefulness in some people? 

I'd be really grateful to hear from people who have had any side effects from EPO! Also from anyone who's TTC but suffering from insomnia which is really messing up their BBTs.....


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi

I started using EPO 3 months ago (from AF to OV) and then Flaxseed (from Ov to AF) and I haven't really noticed much of a difference. But i have noticed a difference with my painful AF (which isnt as bad thank god). I heard it can take up to 3 months to start working its CM magic so hopefully this month there will be a difference. TTC for 18 + months now and no luck.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Oh and I take 2 x 1000mgs daily of EPO then cut it down to 1 x 1000mg's of Flaxseed. I havent noticed anything with my sleeping pattern's though. But my AF has changed slightly - i usually get 5 days of brown spotting pre AF then 3 days of heavy blood (TMI) then 3 days of brown spotting but that has reduced to 1-2 days brown spotting then 3 days blood (not heavy) then 3 days light red/brown spotting. I've read that the brown spotting is due to low progesterone (prob the reason i havent concieved in 18+ months).


----------



## Xanthe

I actually posted this on another thread about EPO a few days ago........


_just to add a spanner in the works, the month I STOPPED taking EPO I got my BFP (after 9 months TTC).

I've always taken it for PMS. 

This month I have stopped taking it as I have been TTC for over a year now..will see what happens._


----------



## courgette

Thanks for reply. I think EPO is quite powerful but not sure if it's causing my insomnia. I may also have an imbalance of hormones, as my periods decreased to about two days over the last eight years or so and are very light - blood tests next week I think...


----------



## courgette

God that's interesting.. I think I'll give it a miss then. It's giving me indigestion, maybe that's keeping me tossing & turning...


----------



## dawny2523

Hi all.........

Just wanted to share my experience of EPO

I know it is the first month taking it........but have decided only to take it through my AF this month as it seemed to have brought my AF earlier by 3 days and had what I thought was a chemical pregnancy

Dont want to ruin any chances of conceiving

Will keep you all posted on my experiences of taking it this month

x x x


----------



## sianii

Iv been using Epo because I heard it can regulate hormone imbalances, well I haven't had a period nor ovulted for about 5months so I haven't stoped taking it for about 2months now, any suggestions if this is the right thing to do or shud I stop for a little while?? I'm so confused, iv also go pcos so this could count for somthing but I am so desperate for a baba, I take folic acid, evening primrose oild every morning and iv also just started taking dong quai every day but my friend said I should only take it for 5 days, any suggestions or advise that can help will be very much appreshiated :) xxx


----------



## SpringerS

So glad I found some threads on this here. I've been taking EPO for the first 2 weeks of each cycle for months now and I've noticed very little difference to my EWCM. Finally it dawned on me to check the dosage as I was just taking a one-a-day capsule and it turns out it's just 500mg per capsule so I've been taking 1/6th of the recommended dose.:dohh: I've just knocked back 5 extra capsules today, CD8, so hopefully that will give me enough of a boost for what I think will be a CD15 ovulation.


----------



## dejager

Since coming off BCP in May my CM has been all over the place and have had a week of EWCM prior to O'ing. My cycles have always been longer (30-35 days) with a 40 day once or twice a year. Thought I'd try EPO to even out the EWCM and see if it would bring on the O sooner, and shorter cycles!
This cycle I've just started taking 1300mg/day of EPO, I'm on cd17 and so far havent had much CM at all... but TMI - today i had a nice BIG stretchy EWCM with brown spots in it (with a .5 degree temp dip this morning)- thinking that O happened... Guess tomorrows temp will tell if I did or not. Also my skin is a little "brighter" since taking EPO too.


----------



## TattooedMamma

I've been taking evening primrose oil this cycle.. 1 300mg per day

I've had more ewcm and seem to have ovulated early also.. I got a positive opk today CD12 and I normally don't get one until CD16/17.


----------



## MrsCompass

Is it supposed to make you ovulate early, too? If I'm not successful this cycle, I am in on the Evening Primrose Wagon :)

I've only noticed EWCM twice in my lifetime, i think.


----------



## pinkkitten74

thanks for the great info:)


----------



## divineparadis

I took Evening Primrose Oil - 2 tabs of 1000mg every night during my last cycle. I think this might have caused a delay in my ovulation and thus my AF was 5 days late. I am giving EPO a miss this cycle. Just sticking to Folic Acid and ConceiveWell by Blackmores.


----------



## AbbyLink

scotchbonnet said:


> I did not think I had enough EWCM and so I read up that Evening Primrose Oil helps you to produce more. I decided to try it out. I took it as soon as my AF started right up until I ovulated.
> 
> I have had *AMAZING* results!!!!! I get tons of EWCM nearing my ovulation now! And my God does it sometimes look like Proper egg white! LOL
> 
> Dosage:
> I take 100mg of Evening Primrose Oil Daily to ovulation then I take Flax Seed Oil up until AF.
> 
> Any more experiences with this product? Any bad experiences?

hey! I have been doing both of these the exact same way! Have you tried Preseed too? Suppose to be fertile friendly lube...my DH says no to it. Doesn't like it but I have heard good things from that as well. I didn't really notice ton of differenct with the prim rose oil but way to go if you did! Maybe I'll give it another shot if AF shows in a few days.


----------

